# Photo Tournament - Birds



## Crypto

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

NEW RULES:
This thread will accept entries for a week.
We still have a limit of 10 entries BUT If we get less than 10 entries, the vote will still happen. If we get less than three participants, then another theme must be choosen by the host of the current tournament and a new tournament will start.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kornowski

Save a place for me, I'm in college at the moment, I'll post when I get in


----------



## Geoff

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/IMG_1616.jpg


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];673976 said:
			
		

> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/IMG_1616.jpg



Kornowski made a rule about resizing images to 800x600 

Save a spot for me please.


----------



## Geoff

Halian said:


> Kornowski made a rule about resizing images to 800x600
> 
> Save a spot for me please.


haha, I must have overlooked that rule


----------



## Geoff

Alright, just for Danny.

Original (Full Size): http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/IMG_1616.jpg
800x600 Size: http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/IMG_1616_resize.jpg


----------



## Punk

Halian said:


> Kornowski made a rule about resizing images to 800x600
> 
> Save a spot for me please.



I make the rules 

Kornowski's rule only applies on Kornowski's tournament hehe




Anyway here is mine:

http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2506716.jpg


----------



## Geoff

webbenji said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2506716.jpg



Look at the funny red head


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];674003 said:
			
		

> Look at the funny red head



Yeah i love that bird loool

I found it on Kauai ( one of Hawaii islands)


----------



## JamesBart

heres my entry 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdlasica/254490778/

let me know what you think


----------



## Geoff

JamesBart said:


> heres my entry
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdlasica/254490778/
> 
> let me know what you think


Thats the prettiest *bird *i've ever seen.


----------



## Ben

webbenji said:


> I make the rules
> 
> Kornowski's rule only applies on Kornowski's tournament hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here is mine:
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2506716.jpg



LOL 

_Only_ applies to his tourny? Shucks 

EDIT: I guess that means I can post my 2345x3054 pictures then


----------



## Punk

Yeah you can, but the picture needs to have a smaller version so we can put the thumbnails in the poll thread...

Here you can find my thumbnail:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2506716


----------



## JamesBart

[-0MEGA-];674010 said:
			
		

> Thats the prettiest *bird *i've ever seen.



haha yep! we have birds in the UK! thanks man 

saying that she is from sweden! gotta love hem countries


----------



## vroom_skies

Here we go.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Picture131.jpg

Bob


----------



## Maddhatter

i would say #2


----------



## JamesBart

will there be an official poll etc like there usually is?


----------



## Crypto

Yea, Please resize around 600x800.   It's crazy loading the original.

Nice pictures everyone.  JamesBart, Not the entry we're looking for, but cute indeed

Here is my entry:
http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/58290534/original.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

lol crypto will just keep winning 
we should make a rule if you win 3 in a row you cant enter the 4th lol


----------



## Crypto

webbenji said:


> Yeah you can, but the picture needs to have a smaller version so we can put the thumbnails in the poll thread...
> 
> Here you can find my thumbnail:
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2506716



man, thats a beautiful bird and a great shot.  I would crop that if I were you.  Nice!


----------



## Maddhatter

4NGU$ said:


> lol crypto will just keep winning
> we should make a rule if you win 3 in a row you cant enter the 4th lol




no offense at all by me saying this and that is a nice picture but the bird is ugly and i see some here that are much better.


----------



## Punk

4NGU$ said:


> lol crypto will just keep winning
> we should make a rule if you win 3 in a row you cant enter the 4th lol



Rule accepted


----------



## Maddhatter

what you should do is the host can't enter and the pictures have to be taken after the day the tournament was started.


----------



## Crypto

you guys are pathetic.  Come on.  This thread is nothing more than a way to share your favorite pictures.  There are many talented picture takers on here and the best thing about images is what one sees as awesome, another may think its terrible.  

Enjoy the pictures and vote for the one you like.


----------



## bass76

4NGU$ said:


> lol crypto will just keep winning
> we should make a rule if you win 3 in a row you cant enter the 4th lol



Is winning really THAT important?  Would you not allow a football team to play if they won three in a row??
I thought this was all a bit of fun and a chance to share your work.  

Your photo has the potential to win, well I'm gonna vote for it.

Alas, I have no bird photos.


----------



## 4NGU$

i was actually joking  
but hey whatever


----------



## bass76

Joking?  How could we tell that you were joking?  No one can see your tongue in your cheek.

but hey whatever


----------



## 4NGU$

sorry 
but i did say lol twice


----------



## bass76

4NGU$ said:


> sorry
> but i did say lol twice



ok ok ok.  You were joking.  I apologise for not realising.  

'lol' means f-all these days.  its so over-used.
anyway, as I said, I'm sorry.


----------



## 4NGU$

lol


----------



## Ben

My entry:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/uhoh.jpg


----------



## Kabu

Hey guys,  great pics!!!  Save me a spot, I will post mine in two hours or so.  Got to make dinner


----------



## Kabu

Okay, I have two.  Can you all help me out?  That's my little hummingbird in the second pic...he'll buzz my head all day long, but the second I have a camera he gets shy.


----------



## Crypto

Kabu said:


> Okay, I have two.  Can you all help me out?  That's my little hummingbird in the second pic...he'll buzz my head all day long, but the second I have a camera he gets shy.
> 
> http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/4863/gulliy4.jpg
> 
> http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/8924/hummingbird2ud8.jpg




I like the first one Kabu


----------



## subtle

Save one for me too


----------



## Kabu

Okay, I thought so too.  Thanks Crypto.  Just like my little hummingbird..

Here's mine...
http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/4863/gulliy4.jpg


----------



## subtle

Mine:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/cock.jpg


----------



## Ben

Just a note for everyone,

I'm going to be gone for a week to North Carolina, leaving today in about an hour, and I'll be back Saturday. I'll probably get my vote in Sunday


----------



## Kornowski

> Alright, just for Danny.





Sorry guys, I can't enter, so sorry for taking a space if I did, pictures look great!


----------



## 4NGU$

i was thinking about changing my entery


what do you guys think ?


----------



## Crypto

damn, nice shot.  Raptures are my favorite and very hard to get nice pics of.


----------



## 4NGU$

it was at game fair 


i love the shots on your site how long have you been at this ?


----------



## ADE

man, all i got here are pidgins taking a crap 

EDIT! I got some dead birds! do they count!?


----------



## Kabu

@ 4NGU$  - definitely change your submission!  I saw it and said, dam! I lost!


----------



## bass76

4NGU$ said:


> i love the shots on your site how long have you been at this ?



I agree.  I had a look on your site and Crypto your shots are stunning.


----------



## Crypto

Thanks for the comments!  I appreciate it.  
I've been taking pictures for a couple years as one of my hobbies.


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_7954y.jpg

right o new submission lol


thanks kabu i took it yestereday  with the competition  in mind


----------



## subtle

That link doesn't work for me...


----------



## 4NGU$

works for me ????
it dident work first time but then i changed it ???
try again would ya ??


----------



## subtle

4NGU$ said:


> works for me ????
> it dident work first time but then i changed it ???
> try again would ya ??



Yep, it's fine now


----------



## 4NGU$

cheers !


----------



## subtle

EDIT:
As requested by Crypto 





> Ok, you guys are changing your entries so much, I don't even know which ones you want. So, can you go back an atleast delete the links of the ones you dont want so I can get a count.


 I removed all my links except the one with my entry http://www.computerforum.com/86575-photo-tournament-birds.html#post675587


----------



## 4NGU$

i like 2 and 3 very color full and what not


----------



## Maddhatter

man the rooster totally thats a great shot


----------



## Punk

How many entries do we have?


----------



## subtle

Maddhatter said:


> man the rooster totally thats a great shot



Thanks! I like that one too 



webbenji said:


> How many entries do we have?



I'd say around 7. But you can double check


----------



## Kornowski

Miffed I couldn't enter this one, looks good though guys!


----------



## 4NGU$

subtle witch one are you using then ??


----------



## Crypto

Ok, you guys are changing your entries so much, I don't even know which ones you want.  So, can you go back an atleast delete the links of the ones you dont want so I can get a count.


----------



## Geoff

How about you just take the first 10 links of this thread and use those? 

As long as im included for a change, I dont care


----------



## Punk

Crypto said:


> Ok, you guys are changing your entries so much, I don't even know which ones you want.  So, can you go back an atleast delete the links of the ones you dont want so I can get a count.
> 
> Subtle:  We gotta talk.  Are these your pictures?  One of the rules is it has to be a picture taken by you.  I noticed your images were taken with several different cameras, hence the reason I'm questioning this.
> If they aren't your images, don't post them, please.
> 
> 1- Canon Rebel XT
> 2-Canon 20D
> 3-Unknown
> 4-Minolta Dinax 5D
> 5-Unknown
> 
> In fact, the last tournament, you posted an image taken with a 10D????????
> 
> This thread says you have a 10D and a 30D.  What gives:
> http://www.computerforum.com/79024-what-camera-do-you-have-5.html



Yeah Subtle I hope those are your picture...


----------



## Kornowski

I don't really think Subtle would post pictures that aren't his, he's a cool guy, he wouldn't


----------



## Crypto

Kornowski said:


> I don't really think Subtle would post pictures that aren't his, he's a cool guy, he wouldn't



Well, unless he comes back and says they are his, I'm not including them.  It isn't cool to steal images and post them as yours.


----------



## subtle

Crypto said:


> Ok, you guys are changing your entries so much, I don't even know which ones you want.  So, can you go back an atleast delete the links of the ones you dont want so I can get a count.
> 
> Subtle:  We gotta talk.  Are these your pictures?  One of the rules is it has to be a picture taken by you.  I noticed your images were taken with several different cameras, hence the reason I'm questioning this.
> If they aren't your images, don't post them, please.
> 
> 1- Canon Rebel XT
> 2-Canon 20D
> 3-Unknown
> 4-Minolta Dinax 5D
> 5-Unknown
> 
> In fact, the last tournament, you posted an image taken with a 10D????????
> 
> This thread says you have a 10D and a 30D.  What gives:
> http://www.computerforum.com/79024-what-camera-do-you-have-5.html



This pictures are 100% mine.
As for Rebel it's my friends camera and sometimes I'm using it and he uses mine.
Canon 20D, Pentax, M 5D and Nikon.
This pictures were taken last year when I was much more into photography than now
(now computers are in the lead) and I was working in the photoshop
where I had access to all cameras (for testing purposes) which were in the shop for service.
So I used a lot of cameras including some medium-format cameras as well.
And thread you mentioned says that I have "Mine are Canon 10D and *Canon 30*." It says nothing about 30D. 

EDIT:


Kornowski said:


> I don't really think Subtle would post pictures that aren't his, he's a cool guy, he wouldn't



Thanks Kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

> Well, unless he comes back and says they are his, I'm not including them. It isn't cool to steal images and post them as yours.



You can't make te assumption that they arne't his, why not make the assumption that they are his... No, it isn't cool, but I don't think he would do that.


----------



## bass76

Man!  We're all only human.  Cut each other some slack will ya!?  I really don't think you can truly judge a person's character from what they show on the internet.  Its perfectly HUMAN to be suspicious.  GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## subtle

bass76 said:


> Man!  We're all only human.  Cut each other some slack will ya!?  I really don't think you can truly judge a person's character from what they show on the internet.  Its perfectly HUMAN to be suspicious.  GET ON WITH IT!



I agree.
But he could PM me first instead posting that on the forum.
And in case of no explanation post it then.
Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bass76

subtle said:


> I agree.
> But he could PM me first instead posting that on the forum.
> And in case of no explanation post it then.
> Wouldn't you agree?



I agree but we all make judgement errors.  Now kiss and make up!


----------



## Crypto

Relax, I made it clear, all you had to do is say they were yours.  I found it interesting that you posted using several different camera models. 

I stand corrected.

BTW- The statement, It isn't cool to steal images and post them as yours, was not really directed at you, just a general and accurate statement.


----------



## subtle

Crypto said:


> Relax, I made it clear, all you had to do is say they were yours.  I found it interesting that you posted using several different camera models.
> 
> I stand corrected.
> 
> BTW- The statement, It isn't cool to steal images and post them as yours, was not really directed at you, just a general and accurate statement.



I'm relax now. And I understand why you asked.
It just really annoyed me when I read your post.



> Now kiss and make up!


Except kissing 

I'll edit my "annoyed" posts as well.


----------



## 4NGU$

you still haven't said which image your choosing ??
have you or did i just miss it ?


----------



## subtle

4NGU$ said:


> you still haven't said which image your choosing ??
> have you or did i just miss it ?



You just missed it 
http://www.computerforum.com/86575-photo-tournament-birds-2.html#post676348


----------



## 4NGU$

never mind i found it 

we have 8 entries  so far

9 if you count james barts picture of that woman lol


----------



## Kabu

I'm glad that's all settled!

Let's round up a couple more people so we can get on with the contest ...


----------



## Crypto

subtle said:


> I'm relax now. And I understand why you asked.
> It just really annoyed me when I read your post.
> 
> 
> Except kissing
> 
> I'll edit my "annoyed" posts as well.



I apologize.  I shouldn't have been so direct.  I deleted most of my original post, maybe others can remove the piece were they included the quote.

NOW, on with the tournament.  this is what I have so far (8):
If you see a mistake, yell.  

Omega
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/IMG_1616_resize.jpg

Webbenji
http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2506716.jpg

vroom skies
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Picture131.jpg

crypto
http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/58290534/original.jpg

Halian
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/uhoh.jpg

Kabu
http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/4863/gulliy4.jpg

subtle
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/cock.jpg

4NGU$
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_7954y.jpg


----------



## Crypto

Ok, I went with what we had.  HEre is the Poll:

http://www.computerforum.com/87165-poll-photo-tournament-birds.html#post678798


some really great images!!!!!


----------



## eric92park

Woot nice pic Angus


----------



## 4NGU$

thank you


----------

